# Illex Kombo Wobbler + Ashura 183MML ANGEBOT



## GT-Angelshop (29. Januar 2009)

Super Schnäppchen Illex Kombo bestehend aus
den fängigsten Farben:
1 x Illex Squirrel 61 Truitelle
1 x Illex Squad Minnow 95 Perch
1 x Illex DD Squirrel 67 Vairon
1 x Illex Chubby Ayu
1 x Illex Tiny Fry 50 Goujon

HIER gehts zum Angebot







Illex Ashura Hard Bait Versatile B-183-MML - SONDERANGEBOT
Nur begrenzte Stückzahl - solange Vorrat reicht!

Hier gehts zum Angebot


----------

